# Stanozolol and Dbol Cycle



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Hello,

A mate of mine has said that he can get hold of Stanozolol and Dianabol, I am trying to find out whether it is wise to take these 2 at the same time. They are both the oral types which he can get.

Does the Stanozolol help with getting lean, I am 14st and can lift fairly heavy weights but I am not as lean as I would like to be. I have recently come off an 8 week keto diet and lost about 1 stone.

I believe my diet is in good check and aswell as doing a weight lifting programme I box for 90 minutes twice a week (and all the fitness drills that go with it)

My weights programme is the following:-

Week 1

Monday:- Squat 5 x 5, Bench 5 x 5 , Pullups 5 x 5 (Under grip)

Wednesday:- Squat 5 x 5, Standing barbell shoulder press 5 x 5, deadlifts 3 x 5

Friday:- Squat 5 x 5, Bench 5 x 5, Pullups (overhand grip) 5 x 5

Week 2

Monday:- Squat 5 x 5,Standing barbell shoulder press 5 x 5 , Pullups 5 x 5 (Under grip)

Wednesday:- Squat 5 x 5,Bench Press 5 x 5, deadlifts 3 x 5

Friday:- Squat 5 x 5, Standing barbell shoulder press 5 x 5, Pullups (overhand grip) 5 x 5

Can someone tell me the best way to take these and what amounts?

Will I need PCT with Stanozolol as it is an anti Estrogen?

This will be my first cycle, I go away in about 9 weeks so would like to look as good as possible for hols.

Thanks


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i think you would be better doing dbol with Test e far better gains.


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elbabbo said:


> Hello,
> 
> A mate of mine has said that he can get hold of Stanozolol and Dianabol, I am trying to find out whether it is wise to take these 2 at the same time. They are both the oral types which he can get.
> 
> ...


wk 1-9 test e

wk 4-9 milk thistle 2 a day

wk 4-9 winstrol 60 mg a day

wk 2-12 adex eod to keep water off and estrogen low

get back off hols and hit pct nolva and clomid

simples

whey protein and good diet will see you look tidy


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I don't think I can get hold of any Test e. Unfortunately my man isn't exactly big time lol.

I'm having protein shakes twice a day, also I'm using creatine. Should you drop creatine from your diet when cutting?


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elbabbo said:


> I don't think I can get hold of any Test e. Unfortunately my man isn't exactly big time lol.
> 
> I'm having protein shakes twice a day, also I'm using creatine. Should you drop creatine from your diet when cutting?


 just noticed weres the cardio brother ??

mon wed fri light cardio 20 mins after weights

tue thur hitt cardio 20 mins flat out min min slow 5 min warm up 5 mins cool down i would never do winstrol for longer than 5 weeks

ps u need test any 1 who can get winstrol can get test test is no 1 in any cycle he prob just got some winny lying round he wants to offload be carefull prob asprin if he cant get anything else like test lmao:lol:


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Yeah ok about the test e thing I will see what else I can source from him. I didn't go into too much detail about the cardio. When I box we warm up by doing about a 2 mile run then we do drills for the next 30 mins. After this we will do some pad / bag work for about 30 mins. For the last 10 - 15 mins we will spar so I'm getting plenty of cardio plus normally doing one run at the weekend only about 3 - 4 miles as fast as possible.


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elbabbo said:


> Yeah ok about the test e thing I will see what else I can source from him. I didn't go into too much detail about the cardio. When I box we warm up by doing about a 2 mile run then we do drills for the next 30 mins. After this we will do some pad / bag work for about 30 mins. For the last 10 - 15 mins we will spar so I'm getting plenty of cardio plus normally doing one run at the weekend only about 3 - 4 miles as fast as possible.


you cant get better cardio than boxing mate but would defo do light cardio after weight aswell if he cant get test dont get nothing of him were you from ?


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

So you don't think doing weights 3 times a week with cardio after would be too much?

Nope there is nothing more intense than boxing for cardio, its a different level of fitness, the weights help and hinder. Running with a large frame is tough to keep up with the light weights..

I also kayak once a week after the gym on wednesday but it's hardly an intense workout, I have to do something to appease the Mrs during the week lol!

I'm in Stoke rhys


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If your looking for size then Winstrol is not a good choice, nor is it as an anti oestrogen.. it can help but you'd be better with an AI


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Not really looking for much more size now I have been working out for the last 9 / 10 years on and off i'm 5'9" and 14st so fairly big already.

Has anyone ever tried doing a Dbol and Winny type cycle together?


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elbabbo said:


> Not really looking for much more size now I have been working out for the last 9 / 10 years on and off i'm 5'9" and 14st so fairly big already.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried doing a Dbol and Winny type cycle together?


if they did it was probably there worst cycle you wont keep much gains from them together you will gain but wont keep much after pct using them together will prob hammer you liver to a pulp aswell

dbol puts loads of water on aswell an ai like adex will help but still a **** as **** cycle no test = no cycle


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

rhysboy7 said:


> if they did it was probably there worst cycle you wont keep much gains from them together you will gain but wont keep much after pct using them together will prob hammer you liver to a pulp aswell
> 
> dbol puts loads of water on aswell an ai like adex will help but still a **** as **** cycle no test = no cycle


sounds like you dont really fancy jabbing ?

the only oral cycle i would do on its own is anavar but id never do it because it wud cost way to much for the cycle well if it was real stuff anyways


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I haven't ever taken gear before and like most first time users I am a little apprehensive about jabbing. Although from what I have read it is kindest on your body and you keep the majority of the gains.

I think from the info what I have learnt from this thread alone that it would be unwise to mix 2 orals and to try and source some test to be the main part of the cycle.

If I was to do an oral only cycle to begin with would I be best off doing just the Stanozolol or Dbol?

What kind of gains / effects could I expect from doing either or for 6 weeks @ 50mg ed?

Thanks


----------



## rhysboy7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elbabbo said:


> I haven't ever taken gear before and like most first time users I am a little apprehensive about jabbing. Although from what I have read it is kindest on your body and you keep the majority of the gains.
> 
> I think from the info what I have learnt from this thread alone that it would be unwise to mix 2 orals and to try and source some test to be the main part of the cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Ha ha, cheers Rhys I will take your advice on board and try and source some Test! I think I will go for the Winny only cycle first tho lol..


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

In answer to your question .......

Could you do winny and dbol together?

Yes.

Would I?

Yes (but I wouldn't because I don't have a problem with injectables and just wouldn't go this route anyway - see answers below).

Is it a "good" cycle?

Probably not.

Will your liver turn to mush in 6 weeks?

No.

Would I do a dbol only cycle first for 6 weeks at about 30-40 mg per day?

YES!


----------

